# Tripp Trapp question



## lnitti (Jun 14, 2004)

We have a lime green KinderZeat for dd1 who is 4. We got it for her when she turned 3. Prior to that we used a hook-on high chair.

We love the chair except for 1 thing. Within days of purchasing it, paint started chipping off the chair where it hits the table when you push the chair in, exposing bare wood.

Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## sainteanne1 (Apr 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lnitti* 
We have a lime green KinderZeat for dd1 who is 4. We got it for her when she turned 3. Prior to that we used a hook-on high chair.

We love the chair except for 1 thing. Within days of purchasing it, paint started chipping off the chair where it hits the table when you push the chair in, exposing bare wood.

Anyone else have that problem?

no


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

never had a problem withour chair


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

No, I'd call the manufacturer about that. (I have one in the cherry finish and one in turquoise, and no paint problems with either.)


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

Yes, we have that exact same problem. We contacted the distributor and their advice was to take a piece of the chair to the hardware store to have it matched and buy some paint for a touch-up job. They said it was considered normal wear and tear and was not a warrantee issue. We never did that, preferring to live with the scratchy patches. Our chair is raspberry.


----------



## maryeb (Aug 8, 2005)

never had a problem with ours, we've had it for over a year.


----------



## askew (Jun 15, 2006)

No problem here, but we have the walnut one and I assume it is a stain and not painted.


----------



## Kwynne (Oct 24, 2005)

Since we are asking questions about the Tripp Trapp...how do you clean out the middle part where the middle buckle attaches. I've done it all, including tipping it upside down. What are your tricks?


----------



## LilWin (Apr 25, 2007)

I just noticed a chip today, our DD's Tripp Trapp is 2 years old and this is the first chip. We also have the lime green. DS has the turqooiz (sp?) and there are no chips on that one, but that chair is only 8 months old.
Kwynne, about cleaning the middle part, you mean the safety bar? I just slide the leather to the left and to the right a bit and clean.







We don't use a harness, I reread your post and maybe that's what you mean by buckle?


----------



## Kwynne (Oct 24, 2005)

The safety harness part where it all snaps together. It is white on my chair, and can't be moved. Does that make more sense? I'm not at home to look at right now, and can't find a picture online!


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kwynne* 
Since we are asking questions about the Tripp Trapp...how do you clean out the middle part where the middle buckle attaches. I've done it all, including tipping it upside down. What are your tricks?

i take a bowl of soapy water and put it in the chair and soak the straps. are you talking about that or the wooden part? i wouldnt be above a pressure washer if it was really bad! lol!


----------



## momileigh (Oct 29, 2002)

Looks like your babe is almost 2... have you considered going without the straps at this point? You can totally remove the straps. I never used them, never liked them, and removed them after a couple of months of letting them hang there.

But I almost never used the straps in any baby items... ie the few times I used a swing, stroller straps, etc. The only straps I ever used "properly" are the ones in the carseat. I'm a "terrible mother."


----------

